# $3,000 Horus Heresy Collection?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Looking at my HH collection tonight which I'm re-buying in HB as they are released. Started running the numbers and it gets pretty scary when you start adding it all up. 

Up to 25 books now at $45 a pop for the HB's. That's $1125 eventually!
Up to 5 LE Novellas now at $75 a pop. That's $375 already!
A nice stack of audio dramas, Probably $100-$150 there.
If you guesstimate in another 20 odd books to finish the series + LE's + audio drams + who knows what along the way 

My god...

I could have a $3,000+ Horus Heresy collection on my shelf by the end. That's more than our run about car is worth! I would seriously have to consider adding the collection to my home and contents insurance as a special item!

When the HH began... Did anyone expect to own a $3,000 Heresy collection? I sure didn't.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Did anyone expect to own a $3,000 Heresy collection? I sure didn't.


I've bought one book but read half the series. Due to how often I have moved in the last 10 years my book collection has been paired down like mad, and as far as this hobby goes my money is best spent on the actual models/gaming. The thing that changed it all: .epub files.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Added up like that, that's a LOT. Personally, I buy all the books that way I can have the full collection. I just wish they'd stop releasing BS short stories and write an actual f'n book!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

OUCH!

I'm going to share in your pain - I've started buying the hardbacks... wallet = raped.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

don't forget the posters of all the covers


----------

